# Collinite 845



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all, I recently bought a bottle of Collinite 845 liquid Insulator Wax, 2nd hand from the ads section and it really is superb! I'm surprised it does not get as much attention as the paste Collinite's? Maybe its not quite a durable?

I bought it just to try it out and ended up using it on my brother in laws car as he wanted something that offered lasting protection, so with Colli's reputation I thought I'd give it a whirl.

So easy to use, wipe on with MF pad, then wipe off when hazed (very easy) with a MF cloth, leaving a crisp finish with superb beading. I won't see the car again till Sept, so that will be a decent test of durability as the car is left out in all weather and resides near the sea :thumb:

i've never used the paste collinite waxes so I can't compare the 845 to them directly, but first impressions are of a good quality easy to use inexpensive product


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I use it now and again, great on rims it's just a pig to work with when it's cold!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

its my fave Colli product by miles and the only one I keep on the shelf. Fast and easy as you say, and I've used it in all conditions, including having the screen freeze during application :lol:

Cheap and highly recommended IMHO


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I also rate 845 highly. Good for 3-4 months durability on a daily driver. Nice wet look too and easy to use. Just bought a 2nd bottle a week ago :thumb:


----------



## slickboy (Sep 10, 2008)

After just detailing my black Lexus again yesterday, I firmly believe that 845 gives a depth that neither 476 or 915 offer(as I have used both on it in the past). IMO, Colli 845 has great longevity, especially if the surface has been properly prepped. We purchased a few mid-2000's Volvo dump trucks last year at my work (family's grading/demolition co.), both of which were oxidized badly. After getting them cleaned up and polished to an acceptable level, I applied just 1 coat of Colli 845. That was nearly 5 months ago, and the paint still beads water like it was just applied. The trucks are washed every few weeks, and are under constant abuse (Heavy dust, mud, stone dust from rock quarries, etc.). It's all up to personal preference really, but I have used it on cars I've detailed as much, if not more than 476 & 915. Just my $.02 FWIW.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I found that when comparing to the pastes, its less fussy over what its applied on top of. 915 needs a nice base to apply ontop of, 845 wasn't as fussy and in this test, it lasted a fair bit longer.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I use this more then any other wax. I applied this 2 a black RR 3 months ago with washing every 4-5 weeks and its still going strong. I ditched the Colly paste waxes as they dry far to stubbon. The only let done is the lid so I buy 3 or 4 bottles and transfer into a 1ltr bottle for easier use. 

Very under rated wax in my opinion.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

lol, my lid failed on me too!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I put a screwtop lid on it with one of those little pop up spouts - got it from a load of 500ml ebay bottles. Works 100x better than the dreadful lid it comes with as you can put little amounts on a applicator really easily


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought mine 2nd hand as mentioned in the original post and I wondered why it arrived with a flip top Chemical Guys Maxi Suds bottle lid - now I know why :lol:


----------



## toyhto (Jul 19, 2007)

So do you think 845 would be good choice in Finnish winter?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Brillaint finish! Heres a pic.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

toyhto said:


> So do you think 845 would be good choice in Finnish winter?


From what I have read, possibly? I personally can't yet vouch for its durability as I have only recently applied it to the car in question, but I will report back in due course. :thumb:

From what the other posters have said in this thread, it seems to be up there with the best waxes and sealants in terms of longevity, so everything points to it being a viable wax for a Finnish Winter  Ridiculously cheap as well :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

deanchilds said:


> Brillaint finish! Heres a pic.
> 
> ]


Blingtastic- looks great


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

I heart 845 too


----------



## kungfuman (Jun 12, 2009)

I;m thinking about getting some of this and was wondering if you can apply this with machine? Been to the collinite website and it states apply with soft clean cloth but I guess there wont be problems if done with machine?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I also really like 845. So easy to apply and buff off. Used it mates vectra two months ago and it's still beading well.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is a BMW X6 i prepared on the 10/08/09

The paint work was prepared with Collinite No 840 and protected with Collinite No 845 :thumb:

Both are quality products and are ace to use.

Collinite No 845 has great durability, produces a high gloss and gives lasting protection :thumb:




























Regards 
Dave


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Cracking finish and a nice X6 - they do remind of a grown up Tonka Toy Though :lol:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Great wax, crazy beading, easy to apply (when it's above freezing outside) and lasts forever (well months not weeks). Oh and decent price.
What more could you ask for.:thumb:
and it's getting to that time again (winter) so which supplier on here stock it?


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

e60mad said:


> and it's getting to that time again (winter) so which supplier on here stock it?


I got mine from Clean Your Car.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I've got some issues lately with my 845. I can't seem to get durability over a couple of weeks?! After that, it doesn't bead nor sheet water.

What do you reckon? Could this be related to the environment conditions? It's very hot over here and humidity is also high...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not too sure TBH. I've only used it over the winter so can't really say about how it is in heat.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DPN said:


> Here is a BMW X6 i prepared on the 10/08/09
> 
> The paint work was prepared with Collinite No 840 and protected with Collinite No 845 :thumb:
> 
> ...


Dave - looks cracking :thumb:

I have looked at 840 several times but every description talks about SS paint only and NOT to use on clears. Any ideas why - I cant get my head round what the issues might be as it says non abrasive


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Dave - looks cracking :thumb:
> 
> I have looked at 840 several times but every description talks about SS paint only and NOT to use on clears. Any ideas why - I cant get my head round what the issues might be as it says non abrasive


It's called playing safe.

No840 is a very abrasive product and will make your clear coat finishes go white and cloudy if rubbed to hard.

It doesn't feel abrasive but you watch the stuff in action.

Use it lightly and you will have no problems.

I used it on Friday to remove fuel staining on a TVR T350


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DPN said:


> It's called playing safe.
> 
> No840 is a very abrasive product and will make your clear coat finishes go white and cloudy if rubbed to hard.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave - Autogeek said its NOT abrasive :lol:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Thanks Dave - Autogeek said its NOT abrasive :lol:


It easily removes dirt, film, discoloration, oil, grease, tar, wax and bug stains from highly finished surfaces. Recommended for cleaning automobile paint, chrome and aluminum accessories.

Also great for enameled, lacquered and varnished furniture as well as chrome fixtures and appliances.

Not recommended for dark-colored clearcoat finishes.


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

loving the shine on that bmw!!:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Dipesh said:


> I'm not too sure TBH. I've only used it over the winter so can't really say about how it is in heat.


I belive my issue is humidity related and not heat. Heat should help the wax cure (dry) faster.

For how did you leave in the winter before buffing? Although I left it to haze before buffing it I'm afraid I should have left if longer :tumbleweed:


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone know if it leaves white marks on black plastic?


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Does not stain.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

...and works ace with the rotary.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A bit of a Collinite 845 update :thumb:

I used this stuff firstly on my brother in laws car in July. A week later I used it on my father in laws new Skoda Oktavia as well: Wash, clay, dry, Zaino AIO via DA to clean the paint and then X2 layers of 845 an hour apart.

I did a winter detail on this same Skoda yesterday and was just blown away at how well the originally applied 845 was lasting. Still beading and sheeting, even when the car was still dirty. When washed, the beading was enhanced further. The beading was no where near as tight as a freshly LSP'd surface of course, but the protection was clearly evident on the car at just under three months on.

Maintenance has consisted of one bucket washes and shammy leather dry downs (I keep trying to convert him :wall and the odd garage jet wash...! No QD sprays or finish enhancers used. Its a good test of product durability for sure as to my father in law, a car is not something which is EVER pampered :lol:

So, the same procedure was applied to the car again for the coming winter, clay, Zaino AIO, Collinite 845...! Will report back on this mid winter and in the spring.



Apologies - no pix as I forgot my camera :wall:


----------



## Ville (Oct 16, 2008)

A week ago I put on top of the SRP only one coat of Collinite 845 whereas before the summer I put one coat of SRP and two coats of Collinite. Could someone tell me how much more durability it gives when two coats of Collinite are applied instead of just one?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ville said:


> A week ago I put on top of the SRP only one coat of Collinite 845 whereas before the summer I put one coat of SRP and two coats of Collinite. Could someone tell me how much more durability it gives when two coats of Collinite are applied instead of just one?


no way of knowing. 845 is rather high in solvents so may well be removing some of itself anyway? Only way to know would be try it yourself. Put 2 layers on half your bonnet and 1 on the other half and see if there is any performance difference...


----------



## Ville (Oct 16, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> no way of knowing. 845 is rather high in solvents so may well be removing some of itself anyway? Only way to know would be try it yourself. Put 2 layers on half your bonnet and 1 on the other half and see if there is any performance difference...


I thought someone would have tried it already but if not I'll do just what you said and report the results later on.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ville said:


> I thought someone would have tried it already but if not I'll do just what you said and report the results later on.


there has always been relatively little info in this area.

Each product is going to be different, as they contain differing levels of solvents and other ingredients, and a product like 845 is pretty durable so it takes a long time to conduct a test. Many people use shampoos or QDs that contain LSP boosting products as well, so it makes a test like this rather hard to do...

I tried it with P21S in the summer, with daily washes on 2 panels done with 1 and 2 layers. There was no observable difference for the time I ran the test although sadly the car had to go before I could finish it.


----------

